# Levi's® or Wrangler jeans?



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

According to recent statistics 7 out 10 people have either a pair of Levi's or Wrangler jeans. Which one do you prefer or have?


----------



## slappedass30 (Aug 2, 2012)

Wrangler...much nicer fit and last longer


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

I have both brands but prefer Wrangler. Levis are way over priced and over-hyped.


----------



## Talgonite (Sep 1, 2011)

I get whatever's cheap.


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

Levi's look way better IMO. They got nicer stitching n sh*t...


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

Levi's. Always Levi's. Never wore a pair of Wranglers.

If price is the issue for me, I'd rather opt for Old Navy.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Neither of those brands fits me.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

Lol'd at wearing wranglers. 
Levis>>>


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

Levi's for sure, never liked the look of Wranglers.


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

Haha, I have a Wrangler hat


----------



## Schizoidas (May 11, 2012)

I hate jeans, I think its cos I have really skinny legs so it looks ridiculous.

I go for the chav tracksuit pants look


----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)

Levi's. Been wearing them since I was a child.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

Levi's


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

I don't wear jeans, too hot up in this *****. Board shorts and bball shorts all day unless at work, then it's khakis n ****.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I wear neither. The only jeans I buy are from Walmart. I feel like they look abnormal on me. :| I can never find the right pair of jeans that look good on me. It's like impossible. lol


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Whatever fits


----------



## Patriot (Oct 14, 2011)

G-STAR raw


----------



## Relz (Oct 31, 2011)

I don't give a **** what's on the label of my jeans. Since I buy only the cheapest, I doubt I have any big name brands in my closet.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

levi's over wrangler jeans, for sure. i've never worn wrangler jeans - k-mart status. 

7 for all mankind jeans are what i wear.


----------



## tlgibson97 (Sep 24, 2009)

I have both. They are the same price at goodwill where I buy my jeans.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

I'd wear either brand any day. As long as they're loose fitting jeans.


----------

